# Introducing a new kitty?



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am getting a moggy(but obviously part ragdoll) tomorrow, just over a year old. Female. Not desexed. She's not actually my cat; I am going to be looking after her until my brother moves out with a couple of his house-mates-to-be and then his housemate, Haylee will be taking her. If my Dad allowed me to keep 3 cats I would definitely be keeping her myself.. Who knows, he may fall in love and say I can keep her haha.

I am not sure how Sparkles(cat I am going to be getting) or even my boys are going to be together. When I adopted my boys, they were in a separate mesh pen from the other cats, but they were right next to another male cat named Naples who they could have easily gotten to. I think they were just separated because they had to go together. I have no clue how Sparkles is going to be.. Apparently she hasn't been around cats(or dogs and I have 2 - but they are great with all animals so i'm not worried about that.. They can stay outside if they have to) so I have no clue how she is going to go with my two boys. I am not _too_ worried about my boys, as the rescue puts cat-agro cats in the office where they can't see other cats.

For my previous cat, Mr. T, when I had bought a Bengal, I just let her out of the cat carrier and let them go. But I knew both cats were good with other cats (though I ended up selling Mala because she just had much energy for Mr. T, who was a big, lazy, 11kg cat who really only tolerated her bounciness haha).

What do you guys suggest I do? There isn't really anywhere she can be locked up in, other than the bathroom and it's not very big.. Is there any way to introduce cats without locking one up in a small bathroom? I am excited and nervous about this meeting - she is coming tomorrow.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh she is so pretty! I'm not too knowledgeable on intros... but i think that locking her up in the bathroom and doing a slow intro will be alot safer, stress free, and overall better for her. And your boys. It isnt mean, she is already going to be stressed and nervous about being moved. Add cats and dogs to that and thats even worse on the poor thing. I'd lock her in the bathroom to start, and i heard that its a good idea to rub her down with a hand towel and leave it for your boys to sniff? And vice versa, allow her to smell a towel with their scents. I hope someone else who knows more answers soon! Ooo new kitties are so exciting xD i wish you the best of luck!!! And heres hoping your dad falls in love with her and lets you keep her ;D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cute girl!! Lucky you! I agree with BrittyBear - keep her separated for awhile then crack the door and let them sniff and maybe paw at each other but no fighting. If that goes well you can open the door for supervised visits. You can also exchange the bedding for each other after a couple days and let them sniff each others bedding. Plus you can exchange places. Put the resident cats in the safe room and let the new cat explore their spaces. All this should be done over several days or even weeks if needed. I don't mind growling or hissing, I DO mind fur flying fighting. Need to start over if that happens.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright then  thank you

What if none of them seem to care about one another in that sort of way? What if it seems like they just want to play? Should I give it a go? It's more Sparkles I am worried about with the reaction; Jj i'm pretty sure will just want to play and I doubt Black Jack will even give a hoot that she's there. If all three seem curious but calm the moment she comes through the door, would it be alright to see how they go? I would be sure to keep an eye on them.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I dont know... cats sure do surprise you. Mystery is really laid back with other cats outside and all. But when we got Ashes we didnt do the intro thing because i didnt know about it... and Mystery went after Ashes as soon as he entered the house. He would try and open the door to get to him, i had to guard it. And Shadow was even worse. It shocked me. Ashes was a kitten so he wanted out to "play with the big boys" but for his own safety we had to keep him confined for awhile. I would spend awhile petting him then come out and pet Mystery and Shadow after and let em sniff me.... i would start out on the side of caution to be safe. Confine her in the bathroom and do the door cracking that Marcia mentioned, see how they react and take it from there. Can never be too safe, dont want any of em traumatized

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys.. I have Sparkles in the house now and she is currently in my parents' room with the door shut. She went and hid under the bed.. I am waiting until she is out and wandering the room before I bring her out into the living room.. Her toys and scratching posts are all over the living room and boys don't even care about them.. I took them over to have a sniff and they sniffed once or twice and with the most 'I-could-care-less' kind of posture and attitude, they just walked off to do their usual business about the house.

Sparkles is still hiding in the room, and i'm not too sure if she's gone up to sniff the boys' scratching post which i put in, but it seems she doesn't care about their scent(which would be everywhere, even in my parents' room) and she's merely hiding from us.. Her previous owner said she did that the first night they had her before she was completely relaxed and wandering.. I think it'll only take a little bit more before she wandering around the room and then I will grab her and take her out of that room as my Mum doesn't want her in there haha.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

UPDATE:

Bad news. We took Sparkles into the room and Jj had come up to her and she was alright with him. A bit of growling but no swatting or anything. But then my brother's stupid friend picked up Black Jack and basically threw him at Sparkles. Everything went downhill and now Sparkles is acting aggressive and Black Jack is scared of her, hissing and growling. My brother's friend is a (insert very bad word here). She hadn't been growling or hissing when Black Jack had started to walk up slowly by himself. But then he had to go and throw him basically on top of her. Black Jack is scared of her now, different compared to his approaching stance of curious but cautious. Sparkles tried to swipe at Jj, but Jj didn't really seem to give a hoot. All he wants is to say hi and play. But poor Sparkles is petrified, and now Black Jack hates her... *sigh* everything had been going well until my brother's friend decided he would try to 'help'. Newsflash; don't throw a cat at a cat who has never been around other cats(yes, all of you guys know that haha but I had to have my rant).


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry that happened :l poor cats. Poor Sparkles must be so scared and confused having all this happen

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, now you can do a proper slow RE-introduction!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup... if your parents dont want her in their bedroom, then bathroom it is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well you can rant about the friend, but the fact is that you brought Sparkles out way too soon in any case so it wasn't very likely you would be successful. This time please give it some time - it isn't enough that she just comes out from under the bed. She has to seem _really_ comfortable and friendly with you before you try it.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

@Heather

That is true; I was being stupid. I guess cause Mum kept saying I should let her meet them, I thought she might be alright before I locked her in my room for a couple hours. *sigh*. I really have no clue how to go about introducing cats like Sparkles.


UPDATE:

Well, my boys are completely calm again, Black Jack is fine, so that's lucky. It was either Sparkles didn't use her claws or his fur is long enough that it protected him haha. Sparkles is in the bathroom, curled up in the cat/kennel bed she has.. I had put out some food last night and some water and it looks like neither has been touched.. Is that normal? And it looks like she had walked in her litter tray but she didn't go at all.. Is that also normal? I don't know if she ate or drank anything before she came her so I suppose she may not have had anything to let out.. ?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Well after all that happened she may be too stressed atm to eat or use the litterbox. But i hear it isnt safe for them to go too long without either, so i would give her time to relax and see if she starts eating soon. Give her time to get used to her new area too... have to think, she got uprooted from her home to your parents' room. Then taken away from there and thrown in a room with 2 other strange cats and strange people before she adjusted, and now she is once again moved to a different room. The poor things probably scared and stressed atm from being uprooted so much. I'd give her a bit more time and allow her to calm down and relax, so she feels safe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Well good news. she has used the litter. she's had a pee. she had gotten out from her hidey hole for a while to lay in the sink which must be some progress at least. there was also a tiny dent in her wet food so i am hoping that's not my imagination and she had eaten something at least.

it seems my mum opened the bathroom door some time this morning so she could explore and my boys were laying at the entrance just watching her. and Sparkles was in her hidey hole and she was watching them. if the boys moved she'd growl at them but they didn't try to actually go up to her. Jj only wanted to sniff her litter tray... is that normal cat behavior?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. T, 
You are really pushing introductions to fast!

There are a lot of excellent threads on proper "Introductions of Cats" here...
Use the Search function, and key in Cat Introductions...

Meanwhile, keep Sparkles completely removed from your other two!
She needs a room to feel safe in....her safe room!
She has already been through a bunch of upheavals...
And having another cat thrown at her, only added to her stress levels...


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah i know, trust me! i wanted to leave the door closed but mum and dad over rule me and they want to keep it open.. i have shooed my boys away and they are now sleeping on their cat tree. i want to shut the bathroom door so sparkles can slowly start to relax. unfortunately i am not allowed to keep it closed any longer. so i am trying to keep my boys away as much as possible. what happened just before was something i wasn't aware of until i went down the hallway.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. T, Do you have a room you have some control over? YOUR Bedroom for example?
If your mom and dad keep doing this...it doesn't bode well for Sparkles...you have to be aware of what this is causing her...
If you all can't be on board, as how to do the Intro...
I worry about her....
There's nothing sadder than a frightened little cat, thats whole existence, is to hide...
And gets bullied by others...


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

I would put sparkles in my room however then she'd just be put back in the bathroom at night anyway cause the boys stay with me. i have just put my boys away in my room so she doesn't have to worry about them. that is about the best i can do unfortunately.. she's stopped her growling I've noticed. is that a good start?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, I'd try asking your parents to read up on how to do a proper cat introduction:
Introducing Your Cat to a New Cat | ASPCA
or this:Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Jackson Galaxy
Hope the links are ok, otherwise you can PM me and I'll send it to you that way.

Please let them know that Sparkles needs a "safe room" so she can calm down and not be in constant fear.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She is sooooo cute!!! 

I'm sorry that things didn't go as smoothly as you'd planned. It has to be frustrating not to just be able to do what you know is the right thing. Parents are going to be parents...and if they're not total cat people, well...there's probably not a lot you can do to convince them that leaving the bathroom door closed for a couple of days will be worth it, for everyone's sanity. 

It's pretty normal for a scared cat to not eat or drink or use the litterbox, so it's good that she has at least used the litterbox! With your boys now safely in your room, maybe she'll feel comfortable enough to come out of her crate and eat a bit. Is there a counter in the bathroom that her crate will fit on? She will probably feel a bit safer if she's up higher.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, my parents don't seem to understand >.< they seem to think that leaving the door open for her to explore is better... There is nothing I can do unfortunately...

And she came out earlier, but then my brother went and closed his bedroom door and scared her back into her hidey hole.. She has come out once before that and she jumped up to lay in the bathroom sink for a while before she went back in after about 5-10 minutes or so.. So it's slow, but she's starting to get more comfortable. She's not really hissing at me when I go up to her to give her a pat now.. She sniffed my hand for a good 15 seconds before she did a little growl but she shushed up when I petted her and then she growled again when she saw my hand once more. She's not an aggressive cat which is such a relief to me haha.

It doesn't seem she has eaten anything, I tried putting some biscuits in front of her(as I had to clean out her dish with wet food in it which went dry and gross) and all she did was sniff at them and then back off. It seemed she almost went to eat them but then decided not to.. I will try with her wet food tonight because I know she's hungry; she hasn't eaten in atleast 24 hours now (unless the earlier tiny dent in the wet food WAS from her eating it haha). I'm hoping she will eat tonight; i'm not entirely sure if she's drank anymore water though; I just hope she has.


I'm debating whether to leave the bathroom door shut tonight or leave it open for her explore? I'm just worried of letting my boys out in the morning and if she's behind the couch and they go there, something could happen i'm not going to be able to stop.. So I should probably leave her shut up in bathroom, right?

But, now that everything has calmed down for the most of it, she is slowly coming out of her shell, which is good. My main hope is that she will eat/drink something tonight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You are expecting a great deal out of a cat, 
who has been moved, 
shoved into a strange home that already has two other cats, one of which was thrown on her...
you have two dogs, which she can very well smell, if not see...

And you are expecting her to just settle in comfortably? ?
When you've already said, she's never been around other cats or dogs??

And it really is pretty confusing as to whos cat she is, or isn't, and where she's going to ultimately end up...

If she hasn't already eaten for 24 hours...and continues to not eat...she is running a serious risk of Hepatic Lipidocious...Or also called Fatty Liver syndrome...
I am Very concerned about her 
health at this point...
Both Emotional and Physical!!


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

@10cats2dogs

I'm not really expecting anything out of Sparkles. I realize how stressful this situation is for her and I am trying my utmost to keep her as comfortable and calm as I can. I am trying my best to keep my cats away from her and I have not let my dogs anywhere near her. They have stayed outside. The bathroom door has now been closed so my boys are allowed to come out of my room for a while. I checked in on her and she is still in the bed but she didn't growl when I opened the door, which is something. She is beginning to calm thankfully. I do not know how else to help her calm down and relax.

Yes, I have closed the bathroom door, how ever my parents will not let me keep it closed all day, only during the night time, which is something at least. Also, I did find some poo in the bathroom, though it was just outside the bed, not in the litter.. 

Do you guys have any suggestions to help her calm down? I want to make her as comfortable as I can with everything I am able to do for her..


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Get a new friend. An idiot that would throw one cat on another is not worth having around. Jerk.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Marcia, i know! he's not my friend and there is no chance of that ever happening now.. he had said 'it's the quickest way for them tp get to know each other'.. yeah possibly quickest way for them to hate each other


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

It doesn't seem like your situation is good for this cat - I would find another place for her to live. Your parents are obviously not tuned in to cats at all and won't 'let you keep the door closed'. They just want to 'let her explore', which she isn't going to do at this point so that's not helping. This little cat is suffering - she is not using the litter box, not eating and not feeling safe. Plus, you already had to put one cat to sleep because you couldn't afford surgery and apparently your parents weren't interested in saving the cat - then you got two more cats. Do you really think you should have 3 cats now?? What if they need medical treatment, which Sparkles is well on her way to needing the way things are going.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

UPDATE:

Good news. Sparkles just ate the half packet of wet food i put in it her bowl after a bit of prompting.. i put the other half in and she went to eat it but she got a little on guard when i moved so i put the bowl just outside the bed and left the bathroom, shutting the door behind me. Also she has done another pee so that's good.


also when we had to put Mr. T to sleep, we were in a bit of a financial problem.. If it had happened a little later or even a little earlier i would still have my baby here with me. And the situation with Sparkles... Well we are just a temporary home for a couple-few weeks until my brother moves out.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Frankly speaking I don't think your brother should be allowed to take this little cat to a home with him if he has friends like this idiot who thought it was "cool" to throw one of your cats onto her. I fear for her health. She will be again scared and insecure. What's he going to do then? I know you are in a difficult position but honestly the cats needs to be the priority


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah the girl who will be taking her will look after her. she loves cats and she has been helping me with trying to help Sparkles relax. she was raised with cats as well. she will make sure she is alright


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

UPDATE:

Sparkles has eaten most of the other half of wet food and some dry! She's used the litter box and she is sitting comfortable on the bathroom window sill! She was completely calm when I came in, seemingly more fascinated with her reflection in the mirror haha.

I think I may go in there later with a book and read and wait and see if she will come up to me herself. That's what her previous owner said I should do; that's what they did when she started to calm down.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jess, I was almost afraid to check in on this thread...
But I saw the "Update'! 
You don't know how relieved I am to know Sparkles has eaten!

I realize I probably sounded pretty 'Testy' last night...
Tho' the incident could have been avoided altogether, by keeping Sparkles separated, I don't blame you for that!

The other thing I want you to know, is as soon as I saw her, my heart jumped!
Sparkles looks like my Sweet old PussPuss...who is now at the Bridge.
She was a Heart kitty♡♡♡

So I probably over reacted....
So I apologize...

Reading to her is an excellent thing to do, it gets a cat used to your voice.

When greeting her, offer a closed hand, first to her nose, than if she reaches her head to butt your hand, you can give her a chin and head scratch!
If you can, kind of let her set the pace for how much petting she wants.

It sounds difficult, considering the living arrangements...
But if you can give her some time so she isn't just tossed into the middle of mayhem, with everyone, it will really work out better!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mr.T-

I'm relieved to hear Sparkles is doing so much better. I really hope your family doesn't push things again, or it just may go two steps back just when you think she's making great strides. I'm sure we sound terribly against your folks, but it's just so terribly frustrating for us to hear some of these things that occur in your household. :sad:

I'm sending positive thoughts to Sparkles to gain more confidence and a strong hope that your parents let you handle the transition or at least helps you out more. Please hang in there for her, she and the other girl you just mentioned are all she has...

Good luck!


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

@ 10cats2dogs

Oh I know what you mean! I was SO relieved when I saw her eating some food. And that she's used the litter box(though I think I need to clean out her bed now cause I think she (may) have peed in it late afternoon yesterday, but not entirely sure. What's a good way to clean them??

And yes, I do understand, I was being very naive thinking she may have been anything like my bengal, Mala, and letting my Mum's pestering get to me.

Oh and i'm so sorry to hear about PussPuss, I know how hard it is to lose a kitty.. So there is absolutely no need to apologize! Honestly, I deserved a little beating around haha.

And alright, I will try my best to follow those through and I will try to keep the door closed as much as possible(though I think my Mum is getting frustrated with me keeping the door closed so much >.<).. But I will try my best! Sparkles' health and wellbeing is the main focus here!

@ TabbCatt

I know what you mean. And no, it's fine, I absolutely love my parents, but they really have no clue as to how to introduce them.. I think they think cats are similar to dogs with introductions...  ..

Thank you  I am going to do my best to help Sparkles and get Haylee(the other girl) to help me out as much as she can so Sparkles gets used to her and doesn't feel AS insecure when they finally move, cause she'll have someone there she's comfortable with at least.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, you're very sweet, Mr.T (Jess)!
Thanks for being such a sweetheart and not getting so defensive. We want to help support you and Sparkles out as much as possible, so I'm so sorry if you ever felt bad from even one of our comments. 
Anyway, keep up the excellent work and thanks for keeping such a close eye on her!:smile:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jess, its sounding like you're getting a plan going! Excellent! :thumbup:
If you can get Haylee involved, that is super good, it will help with the transition to her later, with Sparkles.

Kitty pee in beds...
I'm dealing with this right now, as I have a cat thats been diagnosed with Struvite Crystals, and she has been peeing in the soft little cat beds...

I got a gallon jug of "Natures Miracle" for cats...its not cheap...I paid around $25.00 for it, but it really does get the pee smell and stains, out!

Maybe Haylee and you could split the cost of a jug?
Since it's possible that Sparkles may have another stress/nervous pee incident...

Other than that, I would imagine the sooner you get the bed washed, the better!
Good Luck!
Maybe others have some suggestions for getting out pee smells!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh yay!! I'm so glad to hear that she seems to be settling in even just a little! The eating was really important.  

It should help to get her comfortable for you to be in there with her, not trying to touch her or anything, but just sitting quietly near her. Skittish but friendly kitties will usually come out when it's quiet and calm. If you see her, just place your hand out next to you so she can come sniff when she's ready. If you don't try to pet her, you might get the thumbs up from her - in the form of a head butt.  

I use Nature's Miracle too, and it does work really well. Try to soak up as much pee as you can with paper towels or whatever before soaking with the Nature's Miracle. I didn't do that the first time I used it, and it left a stain around the edges where it dried. Ugly...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohh i'm so happy she has eaten and used the box! I was so worried about her. Its great that your trying your best. I understand better than anyone how difficult it can be when your parents dont agree with you! Mom sees them as 'just animals' and everytime i mention something about 'the cats' then a fight breaks loose. It takes forever to get her to agree to what needs to be done- still working at her with the whole litter box issue lolz. 

I was so worried about Sparkles, it makes me so happy that she is doing better ^_^ I hope she continues to improve, and that your parents can learn to see just how important keeping her separate is! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

I just went and it looks like there is toilet paper in her bed so I think Haylee might've tried to clean the pee; it doesn't smell like pee anymore! 

I just gave her half a packet of wet food and I will leave her a little bit and see if she will eat anything more.. But she did have a whole packet last night and a fair bit of wet so she may not be hungry anymore.

She has been out exploring the bathroom all morning by the looks of it, but she saw Jj when I went into the bathroom and she growled a bit and went back into her bed. However! It was a simple growl, no hiss, no hair up and no funky kitty faces.. And Jj didn't make a move towards her so it didn't upset her any further.. She seems rather relaxed, just a little on the defensive with the cats. She is coming along and i'm keeping the door closed(my Mum doesn't know it's shut xD ).. I think it'll take only a little bit before she's out again; I am currently watching shows with my Mum so once I have finished them, I will go and spend some time with Sparkles, once she has had time to calm down once more. And I will also try to get some photos if she will let me take them


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, we'd love to see pics now that she's out exploring the bathroom a little! And if you could get one of her in the sink, that would be great - I love pics of kitties in sinks. 

Just a word of caution about the bed though: even if you don't smell pee, she might, and that might encourage her to pee there again. So if you can get some Nature's MIracle for Cats, or some other enzymatic cleaning product that's specifically formulated to get rid of cat urine, that would be good. 

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you think i should swap it out with a scratching post with a hidey hole(if it fits where her bed is now) if i put something on the bottom of it to make it more comfortable, until i figure out what i can use to clean her bed? because there are no pet shops any where near me.. i will need tp wait a fair few days before i can get any where near a shopping centre with a pet shop


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Jess, if you or anyone in your family has Amazon with Prime shipping, you might get it sooner, delivered right to your home! Look up enzyme cleaners for kitties. I've used fizzion on a mat, but had to soak it to eradicate any smells. Investing in a good, strong black light will also be handy to locate some hot spots too.

As a temporary cat bed, you could use a scratcher. I've heard folks use an empty cardboard box with a towel to line inside. You can use any soft material, even an old t-shirt! I don't think your kitty will mind, as long as she has something soft to sleep on.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with TabbCatt. Since your little girl seems to like to hide, either the scratcher with the hidey hole or a cardboard box (or a plastic tote, or whatever) turned on its side, with a towel lining it, would be a perfectly acceptable alternative.  

And if it's only a little bigger than she is, that's even better, since kitties feel safe when they fit kind of compactly in a space. You've probably seen Maru the cat who loves boxes on YouTube? Very. small. spaces.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

@ TabbCatt

We do not have Amazon with Prime Shipping unfortunately, we dont actually have Amazon at all!

I have used the scratcher and put an old pair of pants they are made of really soft satiny material so I thought she's like that over a pair of jean or something like that.



Also, I got a photo of her right next to the sink xD not quite in the sink haha sorry Spirite!










I also changed out her litter and put in the litter that her previous owner used for her(it came with her) so hopefully she'll be more inclined to go there! Hoping to see her do a poo in it instead of just outside her bed. Not worried about pees as I saw 2 or 3 patches in the litterbox where she has gone.

Also, i've figured out that Sparkles is just a grumbly kitty! I put my hand up to her and she bumped her head against my hand, so I gave her a pat and she was still growling/grumbling! When I stopped, she demanded more pats by bumping me again! She hasn't come up to me herself yet, but she's not too keen on approaching the door(it's a small bathroom) as where ever I go, Jj follows(like I talked about in another thread) so he's there constantly meowing until I leave >.< but I have managed to keep the door closed all day(despite my Mum's grumpiness about it haha) except that Jj ran inside once earlier! (GAH!) Slithered right between my legs the little monkey! He ran right towards her, catching poor Sparkles off guard. So she got defensive and lashed out.. Didn't make contact though.. However, little piggy Jj wasn't even interested in Miss Sparkles, he only wanted her food which was infront/to the side of the bed >.< he didn't even seem to notice her. But I threw(not literally haha) Jj out and left room for not even 2 minutes before I went back and sparkles was back to her usual self. Progress!


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

And here's a photo of her on the window sill watching me when I just took out one of my boys' poos out to the bin haha. She's definitely curious when it comes to people! Just not other kitties.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jess, it does sound like progress is slowly being made!
Thats good!
Sparkles really does look like my Heart♡♡Kitty....sigh....I miss her...
She's so beautiful...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mr.T said:


> @ TabbCatt
> 
> We do not have Amazon with Prime Shipping unfortunately, we dont actually have Amazon at all!


:fust Doh! I keep forgetting you're in Australia! My bad, forgive me! :sad: I wish there was someone out there from your area that can help you in your effort to find enzyme cleaners.

Oh Sparkles looks so darn cute! Hah, I would be reluctant to give her up in the end, lol. Especially after doing all this hard work!

You're doing a great job, Jess! She is getting comfortable in her safe room, and getting used to you! You're making great headway! :thumb


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Squeeee!!! It's hard to imagine a growl coming out of that sweet little face! She is a tiny little thing! 

Head butts! You're definitely making progress with her.  Even if Jj has terrified her, she might be starting to understanding that you're protecting her. That should make for some more head butts in the near future!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh my goodness, she is soooo adorable ^_^ i'm so happy progress is being made  good job~ if only you lived closer, her cute little face is begging for kissies xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

@10cats2dogs

She is definitely a gorgeous little kitty. So small.. When you pick her up it feels like nothing as most of his size is fur! haha

@TabbCatt
Oh, no it's fine, I will figure something out, but for now Sparkles can just use the cat scratcher bed compartment. She'll be alright, I'll make sure she's as comfortable as I can make her.

@Spirite
I know right! I think it's meant to be a growl but it really just sounds like a grumble more than anything haha

@BrittyBear
Haha sorry. But yeah, It's been difficult not just picking her up and smothering her haha.



As cute as she is, I will be unable to keep her, mainly due to the fact that was spoken earlier about not being able to save my previous cat, Mr. T. Our financial state wouldn't be able to afford 3 cats if something happened to them(not saying all 3 would get sick at the same time, but all three are basically the same age so.. yeah :/ .. More thinking of when they are all old and possibly all need to be PTS around the same time (My gosh i'm morbid! >.<)) and I am planning to get a puppy in the next couple weeks and wouldn't want to put her through the stress of an excitable, playful puppy. Where as Black Jack tells them to rack off and Jj just wants to play with them, Sparkles could very well have a heart attack if she was a giant gangly dog racing towards her, mouth open and tongue dangling out, probably looking like Satan's spawn coming to gobble her up. That was a bit dramatic but oh well.. But yeah I am going to be getting a Great Dane or Great Dane cross so it's not some tiny dog she could possibly deal with.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh those are biiiig doggys O.O yeaaa i dont think Sparkles would appreciate that xD gratz on your puppy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

@BrittyBear
Thank you <3 i'm very excited.. If I get the puppy whilst she is still here then I will not be introducing them.. She seems perfectly content in the bathroom.

UPDATE:

Bit of some unplanned progress. I went into the bathroom to wash my hands and just left the door open(generally my cats stay away for the most part now when I go to the bathroom) and Jj came inside with me.. Sparkles didn't growl or move or anything. She only wanted to watch him! But she was up high, on top of the towels on the towel rack, so maybe that's why..
However, that's not what surprised me the most.. Today my dogs came inside and they decided to follow me down the hallway and stop at entrance like they usually do when they are inside. Sparkles saw them, but she didn't seem to care all that much. She watched them, but made no move to hide and didn't growl at them either. And though she isn't coming up to me, she seems to beg me for pats when I go up to her haha.

So, Sparkles is eating and drinking nicely now and is no longer hiding. AND she didn't do anything when she saw JJ AND my two dogs. That's something.. It was completely unplanned for any of the animals to come. The dogs had started back towards the living room when I was heading to the bathroom and Jj was... I don't actually know where he had been xD But I didn't push my luck.. I let her watch them for a few seconds before shooing them and shutting the door.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats awsome  i'm so glad that she is doing so much better ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

No growling at all? And she likes it now when you pet her? That's a lot of progress! 

I'm going to guess that your mom isn't going to be too pleased when she goes to use a towel and finds Sparkles' fur on it...  But I'm sure she felt pretty safe up there - and very cat-like, watching the mere mortals from on high. 

I hope this keeps up!


----------

